# 66/67 Days (and counting)



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi There, 
My gorgeous Molly is currently pregnant with her first litter, however we are at 66 or 67 days now (depending on whether she conceived on the saturday or sunday at the breeders) and still no real sign? 

She's not very big so I think only one or two kittens, and theres not enough movement for there to be many anyway - I've not examined her in depth as I've not felt comfortable to do that, just felt movement if my hand happened to be in the right place at the right time. 

She's always been very affectionate and the past few weeks she's loved us rubbing her belly, purposefully rolling over for us to do so. However since yesterday she's still being affectionate but not revealing her tummy, or wanting us to stroke near it like we were. 

She's not appearing very anxious or lost appetite, as some out there say cats do before birth. Just sleeping, eating lots and pooping. - I do feel a lot better after reading another post on here that her cat showed none of these signs, just jumped off the bed and started the first stages of labour. 

Monday night/early Tuesday morning her nipples were showing small dots of clearish liquid which i presume is the first signs of Colostrum being produced? - again it has been mentioned that birth usually commenced 24hours after this, is this true? - as theres been nothing. 

I split her and her sister Luna in separate rooms when Molly turned 62days, - she was getting irritated at Luna, and also I thought perhaps the birth would be sooner than this. However Luna has been meowing for her sister, especially at night to the point that my partner has actually set up camp in living room with her (the things we do for our girls). But yesterday they were both scratching the doors to get to each other so we let them have a few hours together, where to we find them come bed time? both snuggled up in Molly's birthing box. 
- Have we done the right thing in splitting them up? - i'm paranoid its made molly a little anxious hearing luna cry and thats why she's not dropping? - but I also know that come to birthing time, Luna can't be there as it can affect smells, the bond Molly has with her kittens and could also make molly more anxious. so I just don't know. 

In terms of birthing places, Molly has two boxes, both in the warmth away from drafts - she has spent time in both, however she is still determined to try and get in my wardrobe - a big no no! and pull all my underwear out the draw and squeeze herself in there, but it's too small for her. Could this be another reason, she's waiting to get into the wardrobe, would she hold out for that? 

I'm aware that 70 days is a red alert if she has not given birth by then, and the vet will immediately be called. but i'm praying that it doesn't come to that, Molly isn't so keen on the vet and i wouldn't want anymore stress to be added. 

I apologise for the big essay, I thought it was just best to get all my questions out in one go - if you can find the questions in amongst my rambling. I guess i'm just looking for advice and reassurance that we are doing the right thing, by both girls. love them so much and wouldn't want anything to happen to them or Molly's little ones. 

I'll keep you updated, Thank you for your time xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, Congratulations on the pending birth, I know it is an exciting yet worrying time having been there myself many times, it doesn't stop me worrying with each queen.

Can only tell you of my own experiences as each queen is different.

With one of my queens, she went to 67 days, was in fact eating her dinner and went into labour, she gave me no signs before the first kitten was born.

Another queen her milk came in 3 days before labour started, in this case I did notice the mucus plug, she wanted to have kittens on my bed, after I placed puppy pads on my bed ready for the birth she then decided she wanted her nesting box.

70 days is when you need to get a vet check, before this day, if your girl is happy and content, kittens will arrive when they are ready, at this point in time I really wouldn't worry, you have felt live kittens move.

People always say you will see her belly drop, I have seen this but then in another queen she didn't.

Good luck with the birth, just be prepared to cut cords if needed, these can safely remain attached to the kitten for an hour, any advise you need many here will be happy to help talk you through it, golden rule is be relaxed yourself.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope all goes well with the arrival of Molly's kittens  As Catcoonz says all queens are different. Mine like the company of another girl when in labour and I've had them try to drag older kittens into the nest. The company has wandered off by the time kittens start to arrive though.
I doubt that she will hold out for a favoured place but she may move kittens shortly after birth if she isn't happy with your choice. Try to give her as much choice as possible. 
None of mine have had any sign of colostrum before birthing or any sign of mucus plug coming away either.
I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer - it's such a worrying time. Look forward to seeing photos of your new arrivals  and wish you a warm welcome to the forum  What breed are your girls?


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

She will have some discharge a short time before labour starts properly (my first queen had discharge at 11am, finally went into labour 5pm and had 5 beauties). The problem is they lick their bottoms as soon as they get moist so you won't notice. Put her on a white towel or vet bed (sheets are cold unless it's a flannelette cot sheet ), so even if she licks it up there will be a stain. Then you can be on standby and know will be sometime soon, but maybe a few mins or a few hours depending on your girl. If it's her first time be prepared to break (stretch between finger and thumb, not cut) umbilical cord if she doesn't bite through it, and watch she doesn't try to hide under the towel she's giving birth on. Do as little as possible, but be prepared if necessary to comfort mum, dry kittens and keep them warm if she shows no interest until finished giving birth to all of them. Good luck, there's nothing like it, still puts a big smile on my face after all this time.


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you both so much for your informative and reassuring replies. Coincidently as soon as I posted this Molly was straight over, craving the attention and tummy rubs again, and I was lucky enough to feel a couple of wriggles again. 

LynmoreLynn - do you think I should keep them split up or if they cry again tonight re open the doors? 

Molly and Luna are from the same litter and are not pure breeds but they come from a ragdoll and turkish van line, and the stud used for Molly was a Ragdoll  - Molly is the ginger creme and Luna is the blue in my profile picture. 

I'm so excited, yet also very nervous (it feels like i'm the one giving birth). I can't wait to share photos of our new arrivals. 

Thank you again


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I have found that singleton litters or small litters tend to go way over due date.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If Molly is getting stressed kept apart I'd let them stay together.


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

we love bsh's said:


> I have found that singleton litters or small litters tend to go way over due date.


do you mean over the average due date or over 70 days?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

skylarose said:


> do you mean over the average due date or over 70 days?


over the average,but i had a girl who had a singleton who went to day 75!!


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

we love bsh's said:


> over the average,but i had a girl who had a singleton who went to day 75!!


Gosh 75! - I really do hope Molly doesn't keep us waiting that long.

- Day 67/68 Still no little ones this morning, I did half expect them to come at some point last night as she spent a lot of time pawing in both birthing boxes and then making sure if that noise didn't wake me up, then she would clamber over my face to get fuss beside me haha. Bless her


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi, So last night around 9pm Molly starting having discharge - her routine whilst this happened seemed to be, come on to my bed for fuss whilst discharging (not on the vet bed or any towels we would lay out of course), then lick, then eat and go sleep in her birthing box. she did this at least 3 times and then just spent most of the night on the bed with breaks in her box. 

its now been 12 hours since i first noticed the discharge, but no physical signs of labour just 'clingy' and 'winey'. She's still eating very well. I know all cats are different, but is it 'normal' for her to go this long after discharge, and how long after with no signs should I be worried?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What's the discharge like? Is it smelly at all? No sign of contractions yet? I would give the vet a ring just in case.


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

It was a milky texture with a pink tinge. I don't think there was a smell, if there was it was very slight. Yes still no contractions, ok I will call them now, thank you


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like a 'show' to me and she might well deliver tonight. I'd be very cautious about taking her to the vet as that sort of stress can stop delivery. Is this her first litter?


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> Sounds like a 'show' to me and she might well deliver tonight. I'd be very cautious about taking her to the vet as that sort of stress can stop delivery. Is this her first litter?


Oh gosh I don't know what to do, I just spoke to the vet and they said to bring her in this morning just incase, but now i'm even more worried whether to go or not. and whether she is fine just being slow.

Yes it's her first litter, theres only one kitten maximum two


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If she's not in active labour then you could take her in. We are not vets, we also haven't seen your cat or her discharge - neither has your vet. I guess they want to check her and maybe give antibiotics 'just in case'.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Yes it's her first litter, theres only one kitten maximum two


Singletons sometimes don't produce enough of the hormone needed to get labour going. I wouldn't leave it beyond day 70 for a vet trip.


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

Just got back from the vets and Molly is having a c-sec, He said that the kitten had dropped down so she should have started pushing by now. I'm an absolute nervous wreck. I've got to call back at 2 to find out how she is, thank you all for your comments and help. i'll keep you updated


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

skylarose said:


> Just got back from the vets and Molly is having a c-sec, He said that the kitten had dropped down so she should have started pushing by now. I'm an absolute nervous wreck. I've got to call back at 2 to find out how she is, thank you all for your comments and help. i'll keep you updated


At least you did the right thing by taking her to the vets!

I hope Molly will be ok, sending you and Molly lots of hugs and please let us know how it all goes xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck with Molly, hopefully will be home safe soon with her kittens.


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you all so much.I'm so happy to say that we are home with Molly and her one little one. She's very stressed at the moment, so we have just got to be careful she doesn't reject it, as she was obviously confused when she came round from her op. I will post a photo of the cutie in a few days once they have settled down. My heart is still in my mouth, but so pleased that they are both well xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Has Molly fed the kitten.


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Has Molly fed the kitten.


She wasn't feeding at first which is why the vet called us early as she might be more comfortable in her own environment, but when we got there she was feeding. They are both settled in the birthing box and I keep trying to see if the kitten is latching on without disturbing her too much, which I think it is


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

skylarose said:


> Thank you all so much.I'm so happy to say that we are home with Molly and her one little one. She's very stressed at the moment, so we have just got to be careful she doesn't reject it, as she was obviously confused when she came round from her op. I will post a photo of the cutie in a few days once they have settled down. My heart is still in my mouth, but so pleased that they are both well xx


Oh im so pleased it went ok! Congratulations!

Hope it all goes well and Molly and the little one recover well xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the safe delivery - better safe than sorry. It took one of my girls a couple of days to get the hang of things after a c.section but I hope your Molly is okay and settled with her baby now.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just checking in before I go to bed that Molly and her kitten is doing well tonight.


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Just checking in before I go to bed that Molly and her kitten is doing well tonight.


Hi Catcoonz, Sorry I didn't come back on last night. Molly and Kitten are doing great thank you. Despite the rocky start, Molly has really taken to mothering and is keeping littl'un warm, licking in all the right places, and kitten is latching very well. So all good signs at the moment. Molly finally got up to have some of the food and water close by her box in the night - which was good as I was beginning to worry, and she kept an eye on her little one the whole time. The only thing is she hasn't used the litter tray yet, its within eyesight of the kitten box is there any tips you would suggest?

We still don't know the sex yet as we obviously haven't wanted to disturb too much, (hopefully will et a closer look when we weigh) as you can see it's very much like Molly, so for now it's just mini mol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Great news and thank you for the photograph, little one looks very content feeding, lucky kitten having all the milk to him/herself.

Molly will use the litter tray when she needs to, I wouldn't worry. 

My guess would be a little boy.


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> My guess would be a little boy.


I think so too - My OH would love it to be a boy he said he needs some male influence as with me, Molly and Luna he's the only man in the house haha 

Quick update: Molly and kitten are doing very well, Kitten is feeding great and gaining good weight. - Molly has kicked about in the little tray but still not been, if she's not gone by tomorrow I will call the vet as she incase shes constipated.

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this, but Molly will now leave her little one to eat and drink and also I presume to stretch her legs, but then she will go lie in the other bed in the room for a while (can be about 20mins) and leave kitten unattended, she does return to the kitten, and if the kitten even slightly meows she is straight back. Her leaving doesn't seem to bother kitten at all, like I said it's very well fed, and is mostly sound asleep when Molly does this. My only worry with Mini Mol being a singleton that it will get cold quickly as it doesn't have other siblings to snuggle to when Molly isn't there. What do you guys think?

Ps: this is my view right now, so much love :001_wub:


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

I forgot to attach the photo x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

skylarose said:


> I think so too - My OH would love it to be a boy he said he needs some male influence as with me, Molly and Luna he's the only man in the house haha
> 
> Quick update: Molly and kitten are doing very well, Kitten is feeding great and gaining good weight. - Molly has kicked about in the little tray but still not been, if she's not gone by tomorrow I will call the vet as she incase shes constipated.
> 
> ...


He/she is adorable :001_wub: 
It is normal for Molly to leave the nest for short periods and good that she goes back as soon as baby squeaks. You can help keep him warm by putting a cuddly toy in with him or a heat mat under the bedding - just be careful he doesn't get too warm as kittens, like human babies, can't regulate their own temperature. You can get a heat mat that warms via body heat.


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> He/she is adorable :001_wub:
> It is normal for Molly to leave the nest for short periods and good that she goes back as soon as baby squeaks. You can help keep him warm by putting a cuddly toy in with him or a heat mat under the bedding - just be careful he doesn't get too warm as kittens, like human babies, can't regulate their own temperature. You can get a heat mat that warms via body heat.


Oh I didn't think about a cuddly toy! I have one of those matts but the girls have never really warmed to it as it had a crinkly sound to lie on - unless you think that would still work underneath the bedding? I was originally using a hot water bottle as the vet used that after Molly's delivery, but I feared it was too hot. I've got a microwave 'pet safe snuggle heat pad', so I might give that a try under the bedding.

Thank you so much!


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi All, 

So Molly finally used the litter tray last night, poor girl had a bit of a struggle to pass it - was a whopper after 2days on holding in (TMI sorry). However this poses another question for the forum... We usually have a hood on the litter tray as Mol likes a really good dig so the litter doesn't get everywhere, however we have taken the hood off just incase Mol decided she wanted to bring baby into the litter tray to nest with (as she sometimes decides to sit in it the daft girl). But Molly was really digging last night, and litter was going everywhere, I mean to the point half of the litter is out the box. I'm a bit worried if the dust would get on baby's lungs? not really sure what to do as we haven't got a window open to eliminate draft, should I pop the hood back on to stop any excess dust?
For reference the litter we use is Catsan. 

Also on a side note, at what what temperature do you keep your nursery room at? - and do you monitor it? - i've become pretty obsessed with this, since Molly leaves baby in between nursing.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I used the living room as the nursery and didn't worry much about the room temperature as Lola had an enclosed box, and with her nursing (as in with) the kittens most of the time they were always lovely and warm when I touched them. If the room was too warm she would have spent less time with them, and AFAIK it's very bad for kittens to be too warm. You could put a thermometer in with them if you want to see how warm it is - can see it's more of a worry with a singleton.


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

OrientalSlave said:


> I used the living room as the nursery and didn't worry much about the room temperature as Lola had an enclosed box, and with her nursing (as in with) the kittens most of the time they were always lovely and warm when I touched them. If the room was too warm she would have spent less time with them, and AFAIK it's very bad for kittens to be too warm. You could put a thermometer in with them if you want to see how warm it is - can see it's more of a worry with a singleton.


Maybe this is why Molly is leaving in between nursing? I have the room too hot? the nursery is the bedroom.
This is from an article I read:

"The room temperature where the kitten's box is kept should be between 85 and 90 degrees Fahrenheit during the first week of the kitten's life. It can then be lowered about five degrees each week until 70 degrees Fahrenheit is reached." - but to me thats really hot!

I have a thermometer for the room but not the box itself, the room is currently 70*F, and feels very warm, and thats not even close to what the article says.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

skylarose said:


> Maybe this is why Molly is leaving in between nursing? I have the room too hot? the nursery is the bedroom.
> This is from an article I read:
> 
> "The room temperature where the kitten's box is kept should be between 85 and 90 degrees Fahrenheit during the first week of the kitten's life. It can then be lowered about five degrees each week until 70 degrees Fahrenheit is reached." - but to me thats really hot!
> ...


If its too warm for you its likely too warm for her imagine been sat in there with your coat on.


----------

